# Just Got my Canon 14mm f2.8L II USM - Looking for Inspiration



## Dave of Finland (May 18, 2012)

Just got my 14mm. Looking around online i have found very few collections of photos taken with this lens (outside of the reviews for the lens). Would love to see some of the best photos you've taken so that i can get some inspiration! Thanks in advance for sharing.


----------



## Axilrod (May 18, 2012)

It's a fun lens but takes a while to get used to, just go out and shoot man, you'll figure it out.


----------



## Invertalon (May 18, 2012)

UWA are great fun... I too always wanted the 14L, but with the limited use for the FL I could not justify the price tag. Thankfully, I found the Samyang 14mm f/2.8... It may not have AF, but I just use the hyperfocal distances and don't worry about AF at all. One of the sharpest lenses I have ever shot, especially how wide it is. LOVE it! And only cost me $289... lol

With 14mm, you can turn almost anything into something fun. Just walk around aimlessly and point it at stuff and just play with the perspective even on boring subjects. They are fun lenses to use!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 18, 2012)

Here's one I like.


----------



## AmbientLight (May 18, 2012)

The attached shot shows the little village of Weggis in central Switzerland. What is most striking with the 14mm lens are colour renditions. When I took this shot I was out with a friend of mine carrying two 24-105mm L lenses and a 17-40mm L lens in addition to the 14mm. Not one of the other lenses was able to capture the colour in the lake correctly. I have experienced this time and again. The 14mm is able to capture colour nuances, which you would just loose with another lens. You will especially find this in case of taking shots of lakes, if you check the colour variation of the water after taking your shots. You will be able to verify this effect using the camera's LCD monitor.


----------



## AmbientLight (May 18, 2012)

Here's another shot taken at the village of Brunnen, also in Switzerland. With the 14mm you can see the lake coloured somewhat turquoise. With my 24-105mm I tried to shoot a smaller scene from the same spot, but the turquoise colour was just gone, so I stayed with the 14mm. I rather crop than lose that colour.


----------



## matukas (May 18, 2012)

Plenty of pictures here.


----------



## elsyx (May 18, 2012)

These are not my photos, but I came across this guy a little while back on Flickr. He seems to shoot quite a bit with the 14mm and often crops to square format, to great effect. Obviously the exotic settings in Iceland are part of what makes these so great, but they can hopefully provide some inspiration for interesting ways to use the 14mm.

Photostream: http://www.flickr.com/photos/smari/

A few photos: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/smari/5710416302/#
http://www.flickr.com/photos/smari/5873576945/#
http://www.flickr.com/photos/smari/5591994614/#

A few sets:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/smari/sets/72157626018891113/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/smari/sets/72157626018825711/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/smari/sets/72157626144281176/


----------



## Dave of Finland (May 18, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I really appreciate the posts. Lots of great ideas here. I definitely want to get out and shoot...these links help me see what this lens could do while i'm still stuck at work


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 18, 2012)

Lucky you! I rented that lens a little while ago for a weekend, kinda cool, wish I could have played with it more since UWA is such a unique look.



Invertalon said:


> Thankfully, I found the Samyang 14mm f/2.8... It may not have AF, but I just use the hyperfocal distances and don't worry about AF at all. One of the sharpest lenses I have ever shot, especially how wide it is. LOVE it! And only cost me $289... lol



I did a lot or reading on that, it looks like it has some funky lens distortion in it, at least on FF that I didn't feel like dealing with. Although, sometimes lens distortion can add something to an image.


----------



## Invertalon (May 18, 2012)

The Samyang does have some pretty heavy distortion, but the profile available with Lightroom or PTlens corrects it well! Sadly, waiting for the profile for LR4 though...


----------



## photophreek (May 19, 2012)

Lots of shots here with the 14mm f2.8 II. It's on my wish list.

http://www.pixel-peeper.com/lenses/?lens=566

You should have no trouble finding things to shoot and inspiration in such a beautiful country as Finland. Enjoy the lens!


----------



## Quasimodo (May 30, 2012)

Dave of Finland said:


> Just got my 14mm. Looking around online i have found very few collections of photos taken with this lens (outside of the reviews for the lens). Would love to see some of the best photos you've taken so that i can get some inspiration! Thanks in advance for sharing.



Here is a couple that I took with that lens

http://500px.com/photo/3196219

http://500px.com/photo/3207803

Also adding one here that I took for in a job (not done with it yet)..

Unfortunately it's not my lens, as I love it! When I can't borrow it from my friend, my 16-35II will almost do the job

G.


----------



## acoll123 (May 30, 2012)

Just shot this off the back porch last night.


----------



## acoll123 (May 30, 2012)

acoll123 said:


> Just shot this off the back porch last night.


I forgot to mention that I did add some vignetting to help define the rainbow a little better - I didn't want the image to give the impression that it was native vignetting from the lens . . .


----------



## cayenne (May 30, 2012)

Dave of Finland said:


> Just got my 14mm. Looking around online i have found very few collections of photos taken with this lens (outside of the reviews for the lens). Would love to see some of the best photos you've taken so that i can get some inspiration! Thanks in advance for sharing.



Make sure and post some shots you take with it and your comments on it!!

This one is on my 'future' list of lenses to try and get!!

C


----------

